# trappers education class



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

went to the goodyear hunting club


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Are there any more classes? or a website that might give me a link to ones around central ohio. I want to get into trapping, but know next to nothing about it. Thanks


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

check out the odnr web sight for info thats all i can tell you ..........jim


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Trapped 1 Yr..about 1980 When Fur Prices Were Up..its Alot Of Work..we Got Fox,*****,muskrat,and Other Wild Animals Such As Cats,possums,birds,and A Skunk..i Learned Alot From The Person I Trapped With..enjoyed It .....


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

do you have any traps you want to sell cheep or.........  want to give away??  thanks ..............jim


----------

